# Who is your favorite Arminian preacher/teacher



## Jon 316

Come on admit it, we all have them. You know what I mean, those books which are stashed in the bottom shelf or perhaps behind your Berkhof and Institutes.

Perhaps I am just revealing my unreformed areas of my life, but I happen to enjoy the works of... (In no particular order)

A.W Tozer
Andrew Murray
John Wesley
Watchman Nee
R.A Torrey
David Pawson
Leonard Ravenhill
David Wilkerson

Honest I am a Calvinist...I really am...


----------



## uberkermit

For me, it would have to be John R. Rice. He wrote a tract that the Lord graciously used in order to convert me. Someone had thrown it out in a landfill site where I worked, I picked it up, and not long after was a believer.

edit::

I would add that though the Lord used this man in my conversion, I do not follow any of his teaching or preaching materials today. He was very much an anti-Calvinist, as evidenced by some materials he published on the subject. That said, it matters not so much to me _who_ the Lord used as an instrument in my salvation, but that he did it in the first place.


----------



## Scott1

Your point is well taken. There are many brothers and sisters in Christ who believe or assume Arminian influenced theology.

However, I'm reflecting on whether we ought laud or disparage men so much with polls. We do, in the reformed theology, follow God, trying not to be undue followers of men or teachers, i.e. "respecters of persons."

A couple of the people on your list, such as Mr Nee, have some very serious doctrine and legacy error, and might not be rightly grouped together with others. 

Those are problems with popularity "lists."


----------



## Marrow Man

You didn't mention Billy Graham...


----------



## Jon 316

uberkermit said:


> For me, it would have to be John R. Rice. He wrote a tract that the Lord graciously used in order to convert me. Someone had thrown it out in a landfill site where I worked, I picked it up, and not long after was a believer.



Man, I have a book of his called 'the soul winners fire'.


----------



## TaylorOtwell

I really have a hard time benefiting from that type of preaching anymore. I used to be into almost all of the teachers you listed, but they all share the Keswick/"Higher Life" mentality of the Christian life, instead one that is more rooted in Word and Sacrament. Personally, I have spent a lot of time recovering from their teaching, by God's grace.


----------



## Marrow Man

John Frame once wrote that he rather sit under the preaching of a good Arminian than a bad Calvinist!


----------



## shackleton

uberkermit said:


> For me, it would have to be John R. Rice. He wrote a tract that the Lord graciously used in order to convert me. Someone had thrown it out in a landfill site where I worked, I picked it up, and not long after was a believer.



WOW! I guess that is what you would call providence.


----------



## MrMerlin777

I kinda like Oswald Chambers. I've found his My Utmost for His Highest useful in years past. I don't think he was Calvinistic.


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Marrow Man said:


> John Frame once wrote that he rather sit under the preaching of a good Arminian than a bad Calvinist!



I'm not sure I understand that statement. I assume he is talking about the level of passion? As in a fiery Arminian vs. a cold Calvinist.

If so, it seems to me like they are saying they would rather hear passionate, bad theology rather than "cold", orthodox theology. It doesn't matter how fiery the preaching is, Arminianism is a ditch.


----------



## Hamalas

C.S. Lewis, hands down!


----------



## Jon 316

heh folks, 


> However, I'm reflecting on whether we ought laud or disparage men so much with polls. We do, in the reformed theology, follow God, trying not to be undue followers of men or teachers, i.e. "respecters of persons."





> You didn't mention Billy Graham...


 

my list was not exaustive.. just some of the guys I like. The key question was who do people like.



> A couple of the people on your list, such as Mr Nee, have some very serious doctrine and legacy error, and might not be rightly grouped together with others.



I havnt lumped them together for any other reason than 1) they are all arminian 2) I like some of their teaching.




> I really have a hard time benefiting from that type of preaching anymore. I used to be into almost all of the teachers you listed, but they all share the Keswick/"Higher Life" mentality of the Christian life, instead one that is more rooted in Word and Sacrament. I personally have spent a lot of time recovering from their teaching, by God's grace.



There are dangers in some of these guys teachings, however potentially you could say that about all arminian theology since ultimately it will put some burden of justiufication or sanctification upon the believer??


----------



## Marrow Man

TaylorOtwell said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Frame once wrote that he rather sit under the preaching of a good Arminian than a bad Calvinist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand that statement. I assume he is talking about the level of passion? As in a fiery Arminian vs. a cold Calvinist.
> 
> If so, it seems to me like they are saying they would rather hear passionate, bad theology rather than "cold", orthodox theology. It doesn't matter how fiery the preaching is, Arminianism is a ditch.
Click to expand...


He meant it in the sense that much of Arminian preaching is not "doctrinal" preaching, per se. That is, good Arminian preachers don't make it a point to specifically get on an Arminian hobby horse and preach that way. Many are faithful to the specific text they are preaching on, and their faulty soteriology does not necessarily get in the way.


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Jon 316 said:


> There are dangers in some of these guys teachings, however *potentially you could say that about all arminian theology since ultimately it will put some burden of justiufication or sanctification upon the believer??*



Yes, I would say that about all Arminian theology.


----------



## PresbyDane

Jon316 with these kind of threads you have me  you.


----------



## Zenas

C.S. Lewis


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

I'd just go right for the root. If I have to choose listening to someone mess up the Gospel - I'd just simply go with the Devil.

The Devil is the best Arminian preacher. He's been MOST used by God.


----------



## Jon 316

TaylorOtwell said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are dangers in some of these guys teachings, however *potentially you could say that about all arminian theology since ultimately it will put some burden of justiufication or sanctification upon the believer??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would say that about all Arminian theology.
Click to expand...


While this is true, to a point. It does not change the fact that many arminians have been deeply used of God. Many of their works are rich and insightful. etc etc

-----Added 2/19/2009 at 06:25:59 EST-----



Martin Marsh said:


> Jon316 with these kind of threads you have me  you.



lol whatever do you mean?


----------



## ManleyBeasley

TaylorOtwell said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Frame once wrote that he rather sit under the preaching of a good Arminian than a bad Calvinist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand that statement. I assume he is talking about the level of passion? As in a fiery Arminian vs. a cold Calvinist.
> 
> If so, it seems to me like they are saying they would rather hear passionate, bad theology rather than "cold", orthodox theology. It doesn't matter how fiery the preaching is, Arminianism is a ditch.
Click to expand...


I think this is being defined a little too much as a dichotomy when it is more like a continuum. Especially in reference to the 20th century there are many preachers (including some mentioned on this thread) who would not agree with Calvinism in an abstract sense but taught Calvinistically in much of their practical teaching. This may have been contradiction in them but it still meant they could be godly and actually teach some true doctrine.

On that basis I have benefited from 

1. CS Lewis
2. Paris Reidhead
3. Leonard Ravenhill
4. A.W. Tozer


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

I would have to list C.S. Lewis and A. W. Tozer.


----------



## LeeJUk

Leonard Ravenhill no competition.

I really like Tozer too but dunno ravenhill's preaching was a bit more fired up and Tozer's mysticism angle I can't agree with.

Though if I remember correctly reading Paris reidhead's website he is leaning towards Calvinism but I dont think he taught it much and Leonard Ravenhill, he wasn't a Calvinist but I heard him preach for a few minutes on the fact that it is God's action that saved you before you chose him.


----------



## Hamalas

> I think this is being defined a little too much as a dichotomy when it is more like a continuum. Especially in reference to the 20th century there are many preachers (including some mentioned on this thread) who would not agree with Calvinism in an abstract sense but taught Calvinistically in much of their practical teaching. This may have been contradiction in them but it still meant they could be godly and actually teach some true doctrine.


----------



## Jon 316

Lee! 

fellow renfrewshireite 

-----Added 2/19/2009 at 06:33:07 EST-----




Hamalas said:


> I think this is being defined a little too much as a dichotomy when it is more like a continuum. Especially in reference to the 20th century there are many preachers (including some mentioned on this thread) who would not agree with Calvinism in an abstract sense but taught Calvinistically in much of their practical teaching. This may have been contradiction in them but it still meant they could be godly and actually teach some true doctrine.
Click to expand...


----------



## CatechumenPatrick

Arminius, Oden, Wesley, Miley, Burt are often helpful.


----------



## Jon 316

CatechumenPatrick said:


> Arminius, Oden, Wesley, Miley, Burt are often helpful.



hmm I only really know about Wesley. though I'm assuming Arminius is THEE arminius... I never thought of actually reading his stuff hmmm food for thought.


----------



## PresbyDane

C.S. Lewis


----------



## Theognome

Hank Hanegraff is pretty hilarious.

theognome


----------



## moral necessity

Yeah, Arminius really seems like a likable guy, from what I've read of him. He was mainly trying to be true to his understanding before the Lord with what scripture said, and seemed very sincere and loving towards those that differed. He just didn't want to sign off on a theology that he thought took excessive straining to deduce from scripture. I have his 3-volume set of works, and enjoy reading his perspective at times, even though I disagree with his conclusions. So, he gets my vote.


----------



## Hippo

H A Ironside

I love this guys teaching, the way he rips into the Holiness movement and the concept of Christian perfection is still thrilling to me.

I was very saddened to see how he attempted to undermine Pink's preaching whne I read Pink's biography.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick

Jon 316 said:


> CatechumenPatrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arminius, Oden, Wesley, Miley, Burt are often helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I only really know about Wesley. though I'm assuming Arminius is THEE arminius... I never thought of actually reading his stuff hmmm food for thought.
Click to expand...


William Pope Burt's Compendium of Christian Theology:  Here 

John Miley's Systematic isn't online, and though it is hard to find, it is probably the best Arminian systematic. (Thomas) Oden is a "post-conservative" arminian theologian. He is one of the better arminian scholars writing today. Once and a while I'll check ebay for cheap usd copies of their books. 
For some reason many of the classic works in arminian theology have not been reprinted and are rare, if not impossible except in select libraries, to obtain. I've alwayed wondered whether arminian theologians (or theologically adept lay-people) worry at the ever-rising increase in Reformed reprints (on top of the thousands of works we already have easy access to), compared to the huge lack of arminian theologial works avaliable.


----------



## PastorTim

MrMerlin777 said:


> I kinda like Oswald Chambers. I've found his My Utmost for His Highest useful in years past. I don't think he was Calvinistic.



I thought he was in same genre as Spurgeon? No?


----------



## Hippo

CatechumenPatrick said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CatechumenPatrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arminius, Oden, Wesley, Miley, Burt are often helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I only really know about Wesley. though I'm assuming Arminius is THEE arminius... I never thought of actually reading his stuff hmmm food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> William Pope Burt's Compendium of Christian Theology:  Here
> 
> John Miley's Systematic isn't online, and though it is hard to find, it is probably the best Arminian systematic. (Thomas) Oden is a "post-conservative" arminian theologian. He is one of the better arminian scholars writing today. Once and a while I'll check ebay for cheap usd copies of their books.
> For some reason many of the classic works in arminian theology have not been reprinted and are rare, if not impossible except in select libraries, to obtain. I've alwayed wondered whether arminian theologians (or theologically adept lay-people) worry at the ever-rising increase in Reformed reprints (on top of the thousands of works we already have easy access to), compared to the huge lack of arminian theologial works avaliable.
Click to expand...


"Miley’s Systematic Theology" is clearly directly and strongly written; it is characterized by candor, restraint, and modesty; it is orderly in arrangement and lucid in discussion. It is altogether a good book, which the Arminian should find satisfying, and the Calvinist should count it a privilege to join issue. 
—B. B. Warfield

Systematic Theology by John Miley (2 Vols.) [DOWNLOAD]

Systematic Theology, 3 Volumes - By: Thomas C. Oden - Christianbook.com $42 for the three volume systematic theology


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Charles Wesley's hymns were usually better than his brother's sermons.


----------



## steven-nemes

Hamalas said:


> C.S. Lewis, hands down!


----------



## Marrow Man

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Charles Wesley's hymns were usually better than his brother's sermons.



Agreed! "And Can It Be" is about as Calvinistic as they come!


----------



## discipulo

LeeJUk said:


> Leonard Ravenhill no competition.
> 
> I really like Tozer too but dunno ravenhill's preaching was a bit more fired up and Tozer's mysticism angle I can't agree with.
> 
> Though if I remember correctly reading Paris reidhead's website he is leaning towards Calvinism but I dont think he taught it much and Leonard Ravenhill, he wasn't a Calvinist but I heard him preach for a few minutes on the fact that it is God's action that saved you before you chose him.



Interesting David Wilkerson mentions that Ravenhill introduced him to the Puritans.

For me 

C. S. Lewis 

A W Tozer (in a Bibliography about God’s Attributes Joel Beeke recommends Tozer’s Knowledge of the Holy, how about that? Must say that he is at the bottom of a long list with Charnock on the top).

Roy Hession

Andrew Murray (I am pretty convinced he was a Calvinist, probably not a Cessationist though)

Jessie Pen-Lewis


----------



## jogri17

TaylorOtwell said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Frame once wrote that he rather sit under the preaching of a good Arminian than a bad Calvinist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand that statement. I assume he is talking about the level of passion? As in a fiery Arminian vs. a cold Calvinist.
> 
> If so, it seems to me like they are saying they would rather hear passionate, bad theology rather than "cold", orthodox theology. It doesn't matter how fiery the preaching is, Arminianism is a ditch.
Click to expand...


ahh young calvinists... I think everybody knows the rules: gotta luck him up for 3 years 

-----Added 2/19/2009 at 08:20:09 EST-----



C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I'd just go right for the root. If I have to choose listening to someone mess up the Gospel - I'd just simply go with the Devil.
> 
> The Devil is the best Arminian preacher. He's been MOST used by God.



The devil is pelegian. arminianism can still preach the Gospel even though they get the theology behind the gospel wrong.


----------



## reformed trucker

C.S. Lewis
A.W. Tozer
E.M. Bounds

To name a few. Still haven't thrown out any of my "pre-calvinism" books...but haven't
read any lately. Too much other good stuff in the library.


----------



## Rich Koster

Gene Scott


----------



## Roldan

RICK WARREN AND JOEL OSTEEN hands down....................................................................................................................................................Im just playing mannnnnn lol


----------



## Jesus is my friend

I would say Bob Caldwell,Billy Graham,Don McClure but as much as I have tried I cant listen to them at all anymore,I'm still healing from all the bad doctrine I grew up with as a younger Christian,It's a shame too because these guys all love the Lord and are used by Him,


----------



## Craig

I can't think of any Arminians that I have benefitted from except in non-essential ways. With that in mind I would say:

C.S. Lewis
Ravi Zacharias
Greg Laurie
Charles Wesley (I could never say John Wesley...having grown up in the holiness/entire sanctification-type doctrines of John Wesley, I pretty much can't stand him)


----------



## Contra Marcion

Zenas said:


> C.S. Lewis



No Contest, man! Lewis WAS the greatest Arminian mind I've read. (I say WAS, since, now in glory, Jack now IS a Calvinist!)


----------



## turmeric

There's a local guy named Bil Richie who seems to be edging toward Reform at times. I always wonder how far he'll get before he starts doing his "let go & let God" stuff. He actually _does_ say this! Keswick is not dead!

_Roy Hessions _- guys, you're not serious! Higher Life and Calvin do not go together.


----------



## BJClark

Interesting that so many here came out of such churches and to Christ under some of their teachings...

Can we at least agree that many of them listed have been used by God to bring men to Himself by the preaching of His word??


----------



## KMK

Rich Koster said:


> Gene Scott


----------



## Knoxienne

uberkermit said:


> For me, it would have to be John R. Rice. He wrote a tract that the Lord graciously used in order to convert me. Someone had thrown it out in a landfill site where I worked, I picked it up, and not long after was a believer.
> 
> edit::
> 
> I would add that though the Lord used this man in my conversion, I do not follow any of his teaching or preaching materials today. He was very much an anti-Calvinist, as evidenced by some materials he published on the subject. That said, it matters not so much to me _who_ the Lord used as an instrument in my salvation, but that he did it in the first place.



Isn't he the author of "Bobbed Hair, Bossy Wives and Women Preachers"? A preacher I was listening to one day mentioned the book, so not being able to resist the title, I got it from Interlibrary Loan.  Good points in the book concerning the subject matter, but Arminian to the core.


----------



## DMcFadden

My favorite Arminians (for one reason or another - NOT to be confused with theological agreement) . . .

Darrell Bock
James Dobson
Gordon Fee
Norm Geisler
Billy Graham
Robert Gundry
Jack Hayford
C.S. Lewis
Mark Moore
Tom Oden
Roger Olson
*NOT *Clark Pinnock *NOT*
A.W. Tozer
Ben Witherington


----------



## Beoga

If Ravi Zacharias counts (I don't know too much about his theology) then I would have to go with him. I have benefited from several of his books and lectures.


----------



## Pilgrim

TaylorOtwell said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Frame once wrote that he rather sit under the preaching of a good Arminian than a bad Calvinist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand that statement. I assume he is talking about the level of passion? As in a fiery Arminian vs. a cold Calvinist.
> 
> If so, it seems to me like they are saying they would rather hear passionate, bad theology rather than "cold", orthodox theology. It doesn't matter how fiery the preaching is, Arminianism is a ditch.
Click to expand...


Some "bad Calvinists" never get around to actually preaching the gospel. That may be what Frame had in mind.

-----Added 2/20/2009 at 02:54:06 EST-----



BJClark said:


> Interesting that so many here came out of such churches and to Christ under some of their teachings...
> 
> Can we at least agree that many of them listed have been used by God to bring men to Himself by the preaching of His word??



Indeed. I was converted while reading a Dave Hunt book! 

-----Added 2/20/2009 at 02:55:12 EST-----



Beoga said:


> If Ravi Zacharias counts (I don't know too much about his theology) then I would have to go with him. I have benefited from several of his books and lectures.



He is affiliated with the Christian and Missionary Alliance, which is Arminian.


----------



## ExGentibus

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> I'd just go right for the root. If I have to choose listening to someone mess up the Gospel - I'd just simply go with the Devil.
> 
> The Devil is the best Arminian preacher. He's been MOST used by God.


John Owen and I agree with you, dr. McMahon.


----------



## New Englander

Ben Witherington III


----------



## Reepicheep

E.V. Hill was my favorite for several years. He died just a couple years ago. The man could preach.


----------



## ServantofGod

Keith Green. He wasn't a preacher per say. But a singer has as much, if not more influence then your average preacher.


----------



## lynnie

Reformed doctrine is ultimately about the grace and sovereignty of God.

Wilkerson "gets it". I've been on his mailing list for many years and he quotes John Owen, Spurgeon, Edwards, and all the greats of the past. He is probably more Reformed than many people in so called Reformed churches, in that he grasps God's sovereignty and grace deeply from the heart.

Yeah he's off in some ways, women in leadership being the most blatant. But I thank God for him. 

I heard a Tim Keller tape once that CS Lewis was his favorite author.


----------



## FenderPriest

I've enjoyed reading Leonard Ravenhill in the past (his "Why Revival Tarries" is a good book, mostly). He's got an eagle eye on seeing God glorified, and what true faith is. It does, however, always boggle the my mind how he can have quotes from Charles Finney and Richard Baxter on the same page.


----------



## A5pointer

Theognome said:


> Hank Hanegraff is pretty hilarious.
> 
> theognome



I used to love his radio show. He totally checks his brain at the door when he refutes Calvinism though. But does do a good job calling out Benny and the kooks. BTW, Get Nee off your shelf.


----------



## kevin.carroll

My late grandfather, Robert E. Carroll (named after Lee!). He was a Weslyan, as Arminian as the day is long. He once really dressed me down for my Calvinist views and they were still in seed form at the time! I am sure he would be rolling over in his grave now, where it not for the fact that he sees now that I was right! 

Seriously, for all his terrible theology, he tried to be biblical and he loved the Lord. I only hope people will say the same about me when I'm gone. Except for the terrible theology part.


----------



## Knoxienne

A5pointer said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hank Hanegraff is pretty hilarious.
> 
> theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love his radio show. He totally checks his brain at the door when he refutes Calvinism though. But does do a good job calling out Benny and the kooks. BTW, Get Nee off your shelf.
Click to expand...


That's what made me stop listening to HH also - he's an inclusivist.


----------



## ReformedChapin

William Lane Craig and Alvin Plantiga

Both are extremely academic and sharp.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

ReformedChapin said:


> William Lane Craig and Alvin Plantiga
> 
> Both are extremely academic and sharp.



Plantinga is Dutch Reformed! I would think he's Calvinist. His view is called "reformed epistemology"


----------



## charliejunfan

RAY COMFORT ! ok so he's an evangelist...then....


My GRANDPA: Stephen Wilder ! He preached many a good chapel sermon at the Christian Academy he founded. 

I keep proving him wrong with scripture, but the Holy Spirit must not want him to be a Calvinist, and don't even get him going on infant baptism!


----------



## Jon Peters

ExGentibus said:


> C. Matthew McMahon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just go right for the root. If I have to choose listening to someone mess up the Gospel - I'd just simply go with the Devil.
> 
> The Devil is the best Arminian preacher. He's been MOST used by God.
> 
> 
> 
> John Owen and I agree with you, dr. McMahon.
Click to expand...


John Owen is your favorite Arminian preacher?


----------



## ServantofGod

Jon Peters said:


> ExGentibus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C. Matthew McMahon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just go right for the root. If I have to choose listening to someone mess up the Gospel - I'd just simply go with the Devil.
> 
> The Devil is the best Arminian preacher. He's been MOST used by God.
> 
> 
> 
> John Owen and I agree with you, dr. McMahon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Owen is your favorite Arminian preacher?
Click to expand...


----------



## charliejunfan

No! he is saying that John Owen would agree that Arminians preach other than the gospel


----------



## Jon Peters

charliejunfan said:


> No! he is saying that John Owen would agree that Arminians preach other than the gospel



Yes, that makes much more sense. Thank you.


----------



## OPC'n

ServantofGod said:


> Keith Green. He wasn't a preacher per say. But a singer has as much, if not more influence then your average preacher.



I have to agree with this....cuz I never read books till I came to the reformed faith.


----------



## reformed trucker

DMcFadden said:


> My favorite Arminians (for one reason or another - NOT to be confused with theological agreement) . . .
> 
> Darrell Bock
> James Dobson
> Gordon Fee
> Norm Geisler
> Billy Graham
> Robert Gundry
> Jack Hayford
> C.S. Lewis
> Mark Moore
> Tom Oden
> Roger Olson
> *NOT *Clark Pinnock *NOT*
> A.W. Tozer
> Ben Witherington



I thought Norm Geisler was a "moderate calvinist".


----------



## AThornquist

Billy Graham, CS Lewis, and Ravi Zacharias are all tops on my list (if Ravi is indeed Arminian). I also like Jerry Falwell and Ergun Caner, but man it is annoying to listen to them sometimes. I have seen many errors in Ergun's teaching at Liberty U's campus church, which is saying a lot since I have very little theological training.


----------



## Rich Koster

KMK said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gene Scott
Click to expand...


Why so shocked???? No one asked WHY someone was my favorite Arminian preacher. I got a lot of good advice about cigars from old Doc. His hats were a trip too One actually good thing that he maintained was "The Room of the Book". A climate controlled museum preserving old manuscripts and early printings of the Bible.


----------



## Hippo

CatechumenPatrick said:


> John Miley's Systematic isn't online, and though it is hard to find, it is probably the best Arminian systematic.



This work has just reached the necessary interest on Logos community pricing to be available on pre-order for $10 until friday 3rd April, after that expect it to double.

Systematic Theology by John Miley (2 Vols.) [DOWNLOAD]


----------



## KMK

Rich Koster said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gene Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why so shocked???? No one asked WHY someone was my favorite Arminian preacher. I got a lot of good advice about cigars from old Doc. His hats were a trip too One actually good thing that he maintained was "The Room of the Book". A climate controlled museum preserving old manuscripts and early printings of the Bible.
Click to expand...


I didn't know youze guys in Jersey ever heard of SoCal's favorite crazy uncle in the attic.


----------



## Rich Koster

KMK said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so shocked???? No one asked WHY someone was my favorite Arminian preacher. I got a lot of good advice about cigars from old Doc. His hats were a trip too One actually good thing that he maintained was "The Room of the Book". A climate controlled museum preserving old manuscripts and early printings of the Bible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know youze guys in Jersey ever heard of SoCal's favorite crazy uncle in the attic.
Click to expand...


I heard him while scanning the SW bands....I'm a ham operator who mostly listens. So "get on the phone" while I read the Screwtape Letters


----------



## ReformedTarheel

This is a good question, and there certainly have been some good ministers in American history. My favorite, though, is Robert Lewis Dabney. 

_Solus Christus_,

Jeff


----------



## Rangerus

Didn't CS Lewis have some RCC tendencies as well?


----------



## KMK

ReformedTarheel said:


> This is a good question, and there certainly have been some good ministers in American history. My favorite, though, is Robert Lewis Dabney.
> 
> _Solus Christus_,
> 
> Jeff



Welcome to PuritanBoard, Jeff!

You need to update your signature. Go to 'Quick Links'.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

John Wesley. The man spend his life preaching.


----------



## Michael Doyle

Ray Comfort has definitely been the most influential arminian in my life. Got me off the pew and out evangelizing. When I first came to know Christ I loved listening to Chuck Swindoll. He was just a very gentle, grandfather type who preached with simplicity on the love of God. It`s hard to hate him even though his theology is bunk.


----------



## Rangerus

"Regarding the debate about faith and works: It’s like asking which blade in a pair of scissors is most important." 
-- C.S. Lewis 

these quotes are from "Biblical Discernment Ministries" 

*Was Lewis a Roman Catholic? Didn't he believe in Purgatory?*


> Lewis was not a Catholic. He was and remained an Anglican (Church of England) for his post-conversion life, describing himself as "neither particularly 'high,' nor particularly 'low'." He was critical of some specific aspects of the Catholic faith -- memorably commenting that if the Virgin Mary is like the best of human mothers, she doesn't want attention directed at herself instead of her Son! On the other hand, in Letters to Malcolm and elsewhere, he defends the idea of Purgatory as a necessary "cleaning up time" for the soul before entering the company of heaven -- although he acknowledged that the doctrine was open to abuse. "I hope," he writes "that when the tooth of life is drawn and I am coming round, a voice will say "Rinse your mouth out with this." This will be purgatory."
> 
> In the essay Christian Reunion he states that the real disagreement between Catholics and Protestants is not about any particular belief, but about the source and nature of doctrine and authority:
> 
> "The real reason I cannot be in communion with you is ... that to accept your Church means not to accept a given body of doctrine but to accept in advance any doctrine that your Church hereafter produces."
> 
> When Lewis was working on Mere Christianity, he had Book II vetted by Anglican, Roman Catholic, Methodist, and Presbyterian clergymen, to avoid any hint of denominational bias creeping in. In a telling passage in Allegory of Love he recognises the potential flaws in both the Catholic and the Protestant paths:
> 
> "When Catholicism goes bad it becomes the world-old, world-wide religion of amulets and holy places and priest craft; Protestantism, in its corresponding decay, becomes a vague mist of ethical platitudes."





*What did Lewis think about the Bible? Was he a fundamentalist?*


> Here we again run into semantic difficulties -- what is meant by "fundamentalist"? Lewis did believe that the Bible was the Word of God, but he also believed that we were given our minds to use them. In his Reflections on the Psalms Lewis says:
> 
> "At one point I had to explain how I differed on a certain point from both Catholics and Fundamentalists: I hope I shall not for this forfeit the goodwill or the prayers of either. Nor do I much fear it."
> 
> The "certain matter" is, again, the source of authority: although he regards much of the Bible as being the historical truth, he cannot regard it as a source of absolute certainty, as fundamentalists do. [Emphasis added.] His two most sustained discussions of the Bible are "Fern Seed and Elephants" (an essay in the collection of the same title) and the chapter "Scripture" in Reflections on the Psalms.


----------



## the particular baptist

Pilgrim said:


> He is affiliated with the Christian and Missionary Alliance, which is Arminian.



Not all Alliance churches are arminian, Front Range Alliance Church is Calvinistic and Dr Azurdia will be speaking there in a few days.

My arminian guys are,

Paris Reidhead
A.W. Tozer
Leonard Ravenhill
John Wesley


----------



## KMK

Michael Doyle said:


> Ray Comfort has definitely been the most influential arminian in my life. Got me off the pew and out evangelizing. When I first came to know Christ I loved listening to Chuck Swindoll. He was just a very gentle, grandfather type who preached with simplicity on the love of God. It`s hard to hate him even though his theology is bunk.



Comfort is amazing.

I cut my teeth in Bible study listening to a Calvary Chapel pastor named Jon Courson. Man, can he preach. Being Calvary, I don't know where he falls in regards to Arminianism. They are hard to pin down.


----------

